# Any Recommended Iphone Apps For Motorhoming In France?



## rothierovers (Apr 1, 2009)

Hello all,
Off to France next week (hoping to find warmer weather than NE Scotland) and was just wondering if any of you had found any particularly useful iphone apps for finding sites / aires, places of interest, useful info. etc. We take our laptop with us so we can access free wifi where available but just occasionally I find iphone apps can be even more useful.
Thanks for any tips,


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Iphone Apps Fro France*

Hi
"Aires CC" is very useful and of course "Icamping"
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Iphone Apps For France*

Don't want to be a damp squib, but the weather here in France (Angouleme) has been appalling for two weeks. The ground is absolutely sodden.
It doesn't look much better for this next week, maybe Tuesday or Wednesday will be OK after that- more rain!!
I suggest you make straight for the south coast (Med)
Sorry and regards
Alshymer


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I wonder if the campingcarinfos.com site will produce an App. This would be really useful as it lists over 15000 locations and not just France.

I think they have a forum so may ask the question.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

In an effort to improve Anglo French relations and to see if the Frenchies will give us their Aires for the iPhone, I have gone and asked them the question. At least thats what I think I have done. I may have said we are about to invade and murder them all for all I know.

http://forum.campingcar-infos.com/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=62757


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Alshymer

Aires CC. ?? I have looked but cannot see that as an android app. icampsites is great, but am I correct is saying it cannot be used abroad unless on wifi.

Regards


----------



## padraigpost (Dec 8, 2010)

can confirm alshymers sugestion of _aires cc _it is in French but easy to understand


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Apps*

ACSI App
Mobil Life
Meteo France
Var en Fete (if you are going to VAR/PACA)

Also if you want to reduce your fuel costs. Look for Supermarket Carburant Apps. For Example, LeClerc have an App so you can find your nearest Station Service.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Registred*



barryd said:


> In an effort to improve Anglo French relations and to see if the Frenchies will give us their Aires for the iPhone, I have gone and asked them the question. At least thats what I think I have done. I may have said we are about to invade and murder them all for all I know.
> 
> http://forum.campingcar-infos.com/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=62757


I am registered with CC Info. Was so tempting to reply.

TM


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Found it. Not 'Aires CC', but 'Areas CC' for an Apple device, found on itunes. Bummer! I'm android


----------



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

Had a look on Itunes. Couldn't find "areas cc" but found "Aires cc". It's in french but I suppose you could work out what everything means. Might have a look at it. It's £2.49


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hey TM! I dare you! Let's start a fight on French mhf


----------



## padraigpost (Dec 8, 2010)

Westkirby01

It is not areas cc it is defiantly aires cc available from itunes app store


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

After downloading just ONE app to my Android I have been inundated on a daily basis with about 300 a day more apps. 
Do iPhones suffer the same?

Ray.


----------



## padraigpost (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi raynipper

have not had that problem, downloaded aires cc yesterday and nothing else was sent and has not been in the past could be specific to android

Don


----------



## shirleydeputy (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi

As well as airess cc and icamping ....of course........for finding sites I have an acsi app which allows you to search for their campings and a couple of wifi hotspot finder apps....there are loads available. I have Google translate as well but never actually needed to use it in earnest.....It gives me confidence though! 
Other than that my apps are not really France specific 
I have Read it later too which allows you to save documents/web pages when you do have internet access and do what it says...read it later when you are offline. I have a kindle app too in case my proper kindle breaks down while I'm away. (I would be devastated!)
I do believe it is important to have a weather app that shows me the weather at home and so I can check the weather at potential destinations.
 
Good luck with your holiday.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

padraigpost said:


> Hi raynipper
> 
> have not had that problem, downloaded aires cc yesterday and nothing else was sent and has not been in the past could be specific to android Don


Dunno Don.
It might be cos I downloaded 'campings' and might have signed up for something. But literally thousands keep coming into my Gmail account.

Ray.

p.s you might not be able to see them in my Gmail.


----------



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

*Aires Cc For Iphone*

Hi,

This is worth a look at. French aires on the iPhone. My first impression is easy to use and lots of aires covered.

How it will work when there's no wifi will be interesting. It seems to need a connection to serve up the maps.

£2.50 it's a snip... Could use it alongside the satnav etc.

All the best Wilt.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Here they come again. Every day like this, don't they ever run out.???


Hi raynipper!

AndroidZoom found 437 new apps for you.
Click on the links below to see the apps:

Tools (136 new apps)
Arcade & Action (68 new apps)
Communication (37 new apps)
Entertainment (155 new apps)
Media & Video (41 new apps)


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

barryd said:


> Hey TM! I dare you! Let's start a fight on French mhf


as if they will want to join in!

offer them some cheese and a white flag :lol:


----------

